# _WHY_ Do i keep getting sick?



## motiv8ed (Apr 14, 2007)

I'm getting tired of this bullsh*T. every time i get like a month into a _SOLID_ daily routine, my sickly ass catches a cold. And I _NEVER_ get sick... like once a year... maybe, this year i've been sick TWICE! already!

It seems that my body is allergic to a daily gym routine... Perhaps its all in my mind... but on and off for alsmost a year solid _RIGHT_ when going to the gym in the morning becomes habbit... WHAM I catch some stupid little shit and it, almost purposly, i fall off my routine, or i have to FORCE myself to get up in the morning again... bastards.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 14, 2007)

Wash your hands more often. It's the number one way we pass on germs to ourselves.


----------



## motiv8ed (Apr 14, 2007)

I _DO_!!! I always wash before i leave the gym  
AND i started hitting the germ killer gel delivering device after washing too ((

and i'm popping throat losengers at this very moment.. flipppin retarded


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Apr 14, 2007)

overtraining leads to sickness


----------



## Witchblade (Apr 14, 2007)

What's your routine look like and how's your diet?


----------



## danny81 (Apr 14, 2007)

overtraining?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 14, 2007)

overtraining
poor nutrition (maybe you aren't getting all your nutrients)
allergies (the pollution count has been pretty high here in Phoenix)

could be several factors.


----------



## ursaminor1000 (Sep 8, 2007)

*@#$!  Me too!*

It making me crazy! I am on round 5 now of fever, sore throat, cough crap.  This has happened 5 times in two and a half months.  good news is it seems Im not sick as long now just a couple days at a time.  But it seems like the gym triggers it.  I can and have waited two weeks before going back and ended up with a fever again after one day back.  I would think it had to do with the work out but honestly I was working out like crazy for three months straight and getting in really good shape when I got sick for the first time.  Ever since then if I go back at all I will get a fever again.  The crazy thing is Ive been well 6 days now and I havent been back to the gym yet but I think I may be starting to feel crappy again.

BLAH!


----------



## KelJu (Sep 8, 2007)

Yeah, I am in the same boat. I try to eat right, get plenty of sleep, and not over train, but I stay sick. I stayed sick before I started lifting. Some people just have shitty immune systems.


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 8, 2007)

mine was like a few years back...I was sick all the time, although I had mono for a very long time which crushed my immune system. my white blood cells were ridiculously low. 

even though you're getting enough sleep maybe it is not enough quality sleep.


----------



## ursaminor1000 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Blah*

I don't stay sick.  I have always been pretty healthy until now and only got sick twice a year tops.  This is ridiculous.  Admitedly, I dont sleep very well, but I never have, so thats not new.  It cant be that.  

Think Im going to try herbing myself to death, vitamins, plants, garlic and whatnot.  See what that does.

Bucket of suck.


----------



## Twigz (Sep 8, 2007)

I used to get this when (as I now realize) I was overtraining. I would start a routine and within a week I had a sinus infection. Now that i cut the training days back and allow myself to recoop better before the next workout, and eat more I maybe get sick once a year, if that.


----------



## ursaminor1000 (Sep 8, 2007)

*great*

Well that seems to be the concensus opinion so far, so I'll have to go with that.  Last time I got sick though I was only at the gym one time. It was my first day back in three weeks after being sick the last time and I was sick within two days.  Granted... I worked myself pretty hard and could barely walk, so  maybe your right.  Looks like I'm destined to become one of those wimpy females sipping a latte' and reading cosmo while biking slower than I could walk.  

Goody

But thanks for all the advice.  I'll try to start off sllllllooooooooooooooooooow.


----------



## Twigz (Sep 8, 2007)

You don't have to go slow, just find the right balance between your workouts and your recooperation (diet/rest). If you are overtraining and not allowing your body the time and food that it needs to repair you will be one of those wimpy females.


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 8, 2007)

Duncans Donuts said:


> overtraining leads to sickness



+1

The fact that you say it happens a month into a program, and has done this on a few occasions, makes me think your programs arent designed/periodized quite right.

Take a look at your loading patterns and rest day frequency. Though bad nutrition and lack of sleep could also be major factors. Its all a rich tapestry that leads to the same thing.


----------



## marty 600 (Sep 11, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> mine was like a few years back...I was sick all the time, although I had mono for a very long time which crushed my immune system. my white blood cells were ridiculously low.
> 
> even though you're getting enough sleep maybe it is not enough quality sleep.


 

Hiya Scarface,

Whats this "Mono" you mentioned above?
Not a Creatine derivative is it?


Cheers
Martin


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 11, 2007)

marty 600 said:


> Hiya Scarface,
> 
> Whats this "Mono" you mentioned above?
> Not a Creatine derivative is it?
> ...


 
Infectious mononucleosis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## marty 600 (Sep 12, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Infectious mononucleosis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


 


oh right!
Sorry - wrong end of the stick!  

Sorry to hear that buddy.


----------

